# BenQ’s New W1070 and W1080ST Projectors Reshape Home Entertainment



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Company’s Full HD 1080p 3D Projectors Offer Consumers Brilliant Balance of Value and Performance*

*LAS VEGAS *—* 2013 International CES *— *Jan. 7, 2013 *— BenQ America Corp. today strengthened its leadership position in the home entertainment space with the introduction of its price-defying W1070 andW1080ST projectors. At $1,099, the W1070 provides full HD 1080p 3D projection using the high-end DLP®Dark Chip 3 (DC3) typically reserved for higher-priced models. The W1080ST — a short-throw full HD1080p 3D home projector at only $1,299 — brings big screen entertainment to any home theater regardless of space configuration.

Built to take center stage in today’s media-rich home entertainment lifestyles, the W1070 and W1080ST deliver immersive 3D connectivity from Blu-ray™ players, gaming consoles, and other supported 3D cable boxes, in addition to PCs. The duo supports all the latest formats and standards such as NVIDIA® 3DTV Play™, DLP® Link™, and dual HDMI® to provide even more source switching flexibility. Designed with DLP’s DC3, the projectors allow viewers to enjoy razor-sharp 3D content, full HD1080p picture quality, a 10,000:1 contrast ratio for stunningly vivid images, and built-in 2-watt stereo speakers for added convenience. The pair takes the home theater experience to an entirely new level of simplicity and enjoyment at an amazing value.

Made for consumers without large rooms or large budgets, the W1080ST further simplifies installation and setup by providing tremendous flexibility in projector placement. The W1080ST delivers an image more than 100 inches wide at less than six feet away from the screen, becoming the world’s only home theater projector to deliver full HD 1080p quality and 3D so close to the screen. To safeguard close-range installations, the W1080ST features an “Auto Blank” mode that blocks light output when objects are detected in front of the lens. Especially useful for coffee-table setups and other short-throw scenarios, the mode avoids flashing light directly in users’ eyes when crossing the projection.

With a Rec. 709 color gamut, the W1080ST also enables color calibration right out of the box. Users can enjoy projected color images that match film studio and television broadcast standards with no adjustments necessary. Combined with independent 3D color control and the flexibility of performance/color adjustment with three preset modes and two user modes, the W1080ST offers outstanding benefits for consumers who demand big screen entertainment regardless of their room requirements.

“BenQ continues to bring practical display solutions to the home for the ultimate in big screen entertainment,” said Lars Yoder, President of BenQ America Corp. “With the W1070 we have achieved a great balance between cost and performance, while the short-throw W1080ST adds flexibility to place the projector in the front of the room for a large screen projection experience. Our two latest projectors further establish BenQ as an innovative leader in home projection and ensure that home entertainment will never be the same.”

In addition, the W1070 and W1080ST are ISFccc-certified by the Imaging Science Foundation® (ISF®), a feature that was until now only reserved for higher-priced video displays. ISFccc enables viewers to enjoy a perfectly calibrated picture along with two optimized modes — ISF Day and ISF Night — delivering an unparalleled professional viewing experience. Furthermore, at only 6.4 pounds and with a variety of connection options, the projectors offer added flexibility and are portable enough to take the movie or gaming experience to other locations if desired.

Beautifully designed, the W1070 and W1080ST also cut costs and energy consumption by integrating BenQ’s industry-leading SmartEco™ technology for longer lamp life. In “SmartEco” mode, the projectors automatically adjust lamp power to maximize power savings by delivering the best contrast and brightness performance using only as much light as needed. To further reduce power consumption, a “no source detected” mode automatically lowers brightness to 30 percent when no display has been detected for more than three minutes. In the “Eco Blank” mode, the projectors are capable of power savings up to 70 percent. In addition, the W1070 and W1080ST do not require filters to clean or replace, which further reduces the projectors’ total cost of ownership (TCO).

The W1070 and W1080ST are available now and retail for $1,099 and $1,299, respectively. The duo makes its debut at the 2013 International CES.

_More information on the full line of BenQ products is available at_http://www.benq.us/.

_# # #_

*About BenQ America Corp.*
BenQ America Corp. is a leading innovator of digital lifestyle products, providing an extensive line of visual display and presentation solutions that incorporate the very latest technologies. The company offers a broad range of projectors and monitors for any application and market — education, home, gaming, corporate, government, and IT — with cutting-edge models that lead the industry in performance, reliability, environmental sustainability, and aesthetics. Whether it’s interactive digital whiteboards for classrooms, 3D-ready projectors for home theaters, short-throw projectors for boardrooms, or LED backlight monitors for professional gaming, BenQ continues to defy the limits of digital displays. The company’s products are available across North America through leading value-added distributors, resellers, and retailers.

The BenQ digital lifestyle stands as a cornerstone of the company’s mission of “Bringing Enjoyment and Quality to Life,” fusing lifestyle with technology, enjoyment with productivity, and aesthetic design with engineering. It is this commitment that has made BenQ the No. 1-selling DLP® projector brand worldwide, as well as the No. 1 name in short-throw projectors.

More information is available at http://www.benq.us/.

*About BenQ Corporation*
BenQ Corporation is a renowned global trendsetter of connected digital lifestyle devices founded on the brand promise of “Bringing Enjoyment and Quality to Life.” With a keen insight into ever-evolving consumer preferences, BenQ uniquely creates the ideal balance of leading technology and signature design to provide visual and mobile solutions that elevate consumer lifestyles. BenQ continues to delight the world’s consumers with a broad product and embedded technology portfolio spanning digital projectors, monitors, interactive large-format displays, digital cameras and camcorders, mobile computing devices, and lighting solutions.

*About BenQ Group*
The BenQ Group is a $21+ billion powerhouse comprised of 16+ independent companies operating in over 30 countries across numerous industries with a combined workforce of over 120,000 employees. Each Group member is a recognized leader in its own field, contributing to the BenQ Group’s vast resources, broad R&D, and distinct strategic strengths. By leveraging each company’s vertical specialization to create true scale across horizontal markets, the BenQ Group controls a highly efficient value chain with the unrivaled ability to deliver critical components and world-class solutions in the following industries: TFT-LCD, green energy, fine chemicals and advanced materials, lighting, IC design, precision components, system integration, branded business, and service. The Group is committed to profitable and sustainable businesses that share its long-standing vision of Bringing Enjoyment and Quality to Life.

The BenQ Group companies are: BenQ Corporation, AU Optronics Corporation (world’s top manufacturer of large-size TFT-LCD panels), Qisda Corporation, Darfon Electronics Corporation, BenQ Materials Corp., BenQ Guru Corp., BenQ Medical Center, BenQ Medical Technology Corp., BriView Co., Ltd., Daxin Materials Corp., Dazzo Technology Corp., Forhouse Corp., Lextar Electronics Corp., Raydium Semiconductor Corp., and Wellypower Corp.

*Facebook: *http://www.facebook.com/BenQUSA
*LinkedIn: *http://linkd.in/kJdsyC
*RSS:*Feeds
*Twitter: *http://twitter.com/#!/BenQAmerica
*YouTube: *http://www.youtube.com/user/ShopBenQ

_All trademarks and registered trademarks mentioned herein are the property of their respective owners._

_Source: Press Release_


----------

